# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  What pick do you use?

## Axlis

Howdy All!

I know that this subject has probably been ran into the ground, but as a newbie to the Mandolin, I'd like to know what everyone else prefers. I tend to use an Ultex Jazz III for the precision, but the tone seems to be a little dark. The thicker picks do well for speed, but I don't get the brightness I'm looking for. I've tried some tortex picks, but they seem a little clunky and work against speed (for me anyways). Anyone with a suggestion for a happy medium, a pick with bright tone and won't slow me up?

What do you guys think about the "super picks" (red bear tortis, bluechip, ect.), are they worth the money?

Thanks for all the help!

BTW, I play an old Harmony mandolin, it holds tune and plays fairly decent.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> What do you guys think about the "super picks" (red bear tortis, bluechip, ect.), are they worth the money?


Yep.

----------


## Joel Spaulding

A very hardy "Yep", in aggreement with Mike B.  above.
See This thread concerning Blue Chip picks.

Before changing to Blue Chips about a month ago, I was (and still am) a big fan of the Jazz Mando labeleled, D'Andrea ProPlec 1.5 mm. Inexpensive, fast, fairly bright - but that is my subjective assessment.

Starting out, I had difficulty moving into heavier picks from the typical medium/light picks often favored by our 6 string bretheren - but after a few weeks I was able to really appreciate how the heavier, less flexible picks worked in concert with the strings to produce a more "mando-like" tone.

Can't speak to Red Bear or Tortis, but I played a Wegen for a week and really liked it.... until I lost it. 
For me, Blue Chip is the way to go - but we will see how long I can hold on to this one!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mike Snyder

Red Bear Mando heavy with bevel- loud and mediuim bright, best I,ve found.
Dunlop Jazztone 207- use the rounded shoulder, not the point- cheap and loud- darker than the 
Bear. I was very much opposed to paying big bucks for a pick, until I tried the Bear. Now I keep a 207 in the case for back-up. The sound is enough better with the Bear that I always use it.
Tried the Wegans. They weren't for me. Different mandos, techniques, strings... different picks.
I've not had an opportunity to try the Blue Chip. I won't pay those bucks for it without a test drive first.

----------


## Bertram Henze

Wegen TF140

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

As usual,picks & the sound thereof is a very subjective & personal thing,each individual prefering one or another type of pick. The only sensible thing to do is to try as many different ones as you can,bearing in mind the volume/tone that you're trying to achieve. Certainly in the UK,i've found that most shops will allow you to try a variety of picks & i'm sure that in the US also,that's most likely the case. Just don't latch on to picks that are no longer available, as did one of our lady members on here. Personally,i've tried dozens of different picks,only to find that the ones that Weber supplied were by far the best sounding ones for my Mandolins - maybe i shouldn't have been surprised,
                     Saska  :Chicken:

----------


## Tripp Johnson

Wegen M150

----------


## Jim Broyles

Quote:
What do you guys think about the "super picks" (red bear tortis, bluechip, ect.), are they worth the money? 


> Yep.


Nope. The Dunlop Ultex 1.14 is still the best sounding pick on my mandolin with me playing.

----------


## Bob Wiegers

good old fender heavy. if it's good enough for Norman...

----------


## Jeremy Darrow

Dave Skowron of Red Bear recently reshaped the no. 9. I just got an extra-heavy and I'm really enjoying it. It's a little bright, but without harshness. It also has a little mass that makes it feel really good in my hand.  

Full Disclosure: Red Bear sponsors my band, and we sell Tortis picks at our shows.

----------


## Mandodrummer

Dunlop Jazztone 207

----------


## JeffD

I use all three of the high end picks you mentioned, and I love them and believe they are well worth the money, but I also use my cheapie stand-by picks, the Gibson and Fender heavies. Different picks for different kinds of playing.

I prefer the three pointed shape, because you get ummmm... three points. 

There are plenty of threads on here for and against every pick you could think of. The only concensus being that most people (though not all) do prefer to use a pick.  :Laughing: 

Just keep trying 'em; see what you like.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I think of picks like shoes...no one shoe fits every foot the same, and a hiking shoe is different from a running shoe, etc.

Your favorite pick might be perfect when you play your mando, but if I tried your mando with your favorite pick I might sound thin or too clicky. 

I've often noticed that different pick/string combinations make my instruments sound different, so a lot has to do with experimenting to find the right tone for your ears. Again, I think this is different for everyone. No one pick is right or wrong.

I have a small tin box of different mando picks. Here's my favorites:

----------


## woodwizard

I seem to be always going back to the Wegen M150. I just like the way it feels and the tone I get from it. The RedBear is nice but too slippery for me. Haven't tried the BlueChip yet.

----------


## Austin Koerner

I've used Wegen picks for a while, but then I started wanting something a little brighter. I play with a Tortis now, heavy C style with a speed bevel. The stone picks are incredible though, I don't usually play with it because it's just so heavy in weight. The tone from those are amazing.

----------


## earthsave

> Wegen M150


Switched to these a year or so ago from using the D209 for many years.

----------


## Andy Miller

No need to pick just one!  When gigging, I just reach for one of the two Wegens that I like best for guitar and mando, but when practicing or especially recording, I like have a variety around to work with.  Wegens, Bears, some gypsy picks in various materials, whatever.   Sometimes I think I specifically want a different sound that a different pick might help with.  I also feel that occasional deviation from my normal playing habits helps remind me that there are endless sounds and possibilities, that I shouldn't stop listening for another nice way to play any given tune.

----------


## acousticphd

There's lots of variety and personal preferences, and good suggestions above.  For me, it's a combination of pick thickness (~1.5 mm), pointiness/roundness, and the bevel on the points.  I mostly use rounded triangle Golden Gate picks, or a Wegen copycat pick, and I like a final shape very similar to the black pick, top row 2nd from the right in Jerry's post above.  But I always end up making some custom adjustments by hand, and usually get 2-3 picks the way I like best so I have several in play I can grab.

----------


## Kevin K

1st choice ... Bluechip TP40
2nd choice ... Bluechip TP40
3rd choice ....Wegen CF140 (Chad from Greg Boyd custom pick)
4th choice... Straight 1.4mm celluloid from Big City Strings with bevel work

----------


## Bryon Winger

I prefer the Wegens. Either the TF140 or the Bigciy in a similar thickness depending on what I'm in the mood for. I have a Red Bear as well, but can't seem to hear too much difference between it and the Wegens - at least not enough to matter to me.

----------


## PhilTod

My main instrument for years has been acoustic guitar, and I have tried dozens of picks over the years (I have literally hundreds of picks at various places in my house!) A few years ago I discovered the Dunlop Gel picks (translucent colored picks-not sure what the material is.) Very transparent pick in that they don't muffle tone, and let the string ring naturally.

I decided to try them for my mandolin, went up a weight to the XH gauge (the yellow one) and it is fantastic! Also cheap-I think they are 25 or 30 cents each.

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

I tried various Wegens (M150, TF140, TF100, Bluegrass pick) and eventually settled on a custom TF120 which is perfect for me. I do occasionally use a Dunlop Ultex 1.14 as well if I want a sound with a little more 'thump' on single notes.

Matt

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

I use the "Dawg" pick. I love the heavy feel and the rounded shape. It seems to pick faster than the more traditional Dunlop 1.14 which had been both my guitar and mando pick. So I moved all the Dunlops into the guitar cases, and just use the Dawg on mando. Took a bit to become accustomed to, but now I am very comfortable with it. On tremolo I do not have to tilt the pick sideways as much as I had with the Dunlop.
I'd love to try one of the really high-end picks, such as the Blue Chip picks, but they are just a tad pricey for me right now. Maybe I will meet someone at a jam with one.

----------


## Phil Goodson

I'm hooked on Blue Chips and Wegens, but frequently I get a yearning to try the V-picks.  I've never tried them for 2 reasons:  no choice of thicknesses I'm used to.  (none of thickness 1.5-2mm) and every time I seriously decide to try them, I go through the ordering process on the web page, get to the shipping cost which turns out to be almost as much as the cost of the picks, and then I back out.   :Disbelief:   Oh well....

----------


## DryBones

Wegen M130 (custom order lefty bevel too). I just ordered a BLuechip TPR 50 with a lefty bevel so we will see which I prefer when it arrives!

----------


## jasona

Red Bear Tortis heavy C style. Nothing sounds like Tortis, except dead turtle extract.

----------


## Sean Greer

I started with the thin picks and then settled for a while on some that were 1 mm celluloid.  The next move was to the Wegen TF140, which I loved.  I then decided it was time to try something a bit thicker and have moved to the Wegen TRIMUS 250 which I really, really like.  It took some time to get comfortable with the thickness and I stumbled on the strings for a while, but it produces some great tone.  I might try a Blue Chip when I run across someone that will let me demo it, but for now I've found my pick.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

white Fender 346 X-Heavy do it for me since 2001

----------


## Mike Scott

I am pretty much a noob, but somehow I have acquired 3 mandolins.  I use a different kind of pick on each one.  On the Bulldog 2 point I use a Red Bear "E" pick (I think) on the Kentucky KM 1000 I use a Wegen M 150 and on the KM 380s a Dunlop 207.  I also have about 10 other picks that I have tried on all of them.  I just try to go with whichever sounds the best (to me at least) on each of them.  I don't think there is a universal pick which is best for all instruments and or type of music one plays.  Just my $.02.

----------


## Chris Travers

Wegen FTW!!!

----------


## Jim Broyles

> white Fender 346 X-Heavy do it for me since 2001


Hey I found some in a music store and snatched them up. They are discontinued.

----------


## frankseanez

Dang! I'm still holding onto Green Tortex.  Guess I better try those Wegens and Blue Chips!  Thanks, yinz!

----------


## ilovemyF9

I fell in love with the Dunlop 2.0mm.  Thick & wicked with lots of BARK!!!

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

I'm currently a fan of 'Jazzmando' picks. Right shape, right size.

----------


## foldedpath

> good old fender heavy. if it's good enough for Norman...


Tim O'Brien uses one too. That's what I keep coming back to, playing off the rounded shoulder (like Tim) instead of the point. Playing off the shoulder helps my tremolo technique, which needs all the help it can get. Second favorite at the moment is an Ultex 1.14 if I want just a little brighter tone to help cut through a busy mix of other acoustic instruments. 

Of the "superpicks"... I've tried Red Bear and Blue Chip. It was worth the experiment, but they didn't do it for me. Your mileage may vary. I'm just as happy to be using picks I can buy in bulk and not worry about losing.

To the original poster's question: try everything, and don't put too much stock in individual responses here. That's useful as a starting point, but we're all using different mandolins, different setups, different strings, and playing different types of music. Just try 'em all.... they're not that expensive, even the "superpicks."

----------


## Jkf_Alone

wegen m100 pick, but i just found some x-heavy fender clown barfs (confetti) at a out of the way music store. they sound almost as good as the wegen, but only cost .33 . I'll keep em as backups in case i ever lose my weggies. You wouldn't believe how surprised i was when i opened that fender pick case and the minty smell of celluloid wafted up to my nostrils.

----------


## mandolirius

Blue Chips almost exclusively. Once in a while a 2mm Big Stubby or a Wegen bluegrass.

----------


## Skittle

Blue Chips...........for life!!! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## MandoNicity

A lot of people on this site love the Wegens.  For me they are way too bright sounding.  My pick of choice is Golden Gates, and I'm surprised more people here don't seem to use them.  The best advice is what folded path said:  

"To the original poster's question: try everything, and don't put too much stock in individual responses here. That's useful as a starting point, but we're all using different mandolins, different setups, different strings, and playing different types of music. Just try 'em all.... they're not that expensive, even the "superpicks.""

sage words

----------


## lovethemf5s

Blue Chip TPR 50.

----------


## MandoSquirrel

I just got Tortis MondoHeavy & MHSpeedBevel, Wegen M150, & V-Pick yesterday to try.

To early to be definitive, but only the V-Pick seems significantly different from the ProPlecs from JazzMando.

I'm thinking ideal for me may be the ProPlec in traditional one point, rounded corner shape.

I definitely(so far) see no justification to pay more than the price of ProPlecs for any of these except _possibly_ the V-Pick, and even then not much over a dollar, given the price of other available choices.

My opinion may change after I spend more time with the new picks.

----------


## CES

I mainly use a Fender Heavy Triangle or Gibson Heavy triangle if I can't find the former.  I started out using Tortex .77 or .73's (can't remember which gauge) on someone's recommendation but think they're too thin.  I didn't make that realization, though, until I picked up one of the Fenders I was using for flatpicking guitar...haven't gone back, though if I'm playing with a guitar strumming buddy I'll periodically pull one of the Tortex picks out for for a little lighter strumming touch (though not really that often).  I've also found that I like the larger size of the triangles for grip/control purposes.

I primarily use a Fender medium for my electric guitar, but otw I'm pretty much heavy, even when strumming acoustic guitar now...my brother swears by Dunlop Nylons, but I haven't found one stiff enough (even at higher thicknesses) to satisfy me yet (though Doc Watson sure makes 'em talk!)...

I refuse to try a "boutique" pick at this point...my level of musicianship just doesn't yet warrant the extra expense, and I figure there's no reason to get hooked on a $30 pick when I'm satisfied with what I'm playing now!  (Aside from all the rationalizing, I'm also a cheapskate  :Smile:  )

----------


## Elliot Luber

I LOVE the Red Bear picks, but I keep losing them and going back to the other ones I have until I find it. Haven't settled on a number two yet, but may try a Blue Chip next.

----------


## northfolk

I have used Wegen and Dawg picks, but I always come back to just plain old heavy Fender picks;  not the pointed end but one of the rounded ends?  Works for guitar as well.  Too heavy for my Irish Tenor Banjo though;  light or medium Fender there, round end as well.   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mike Bunting

Blue Chip for me, rounded tip TAD 60.

----------


## Troy Mayfield

I know absolutely nothing...but I've been using the Dunlop Gator Grip in 1.5 mm using the shoulder.  Seems to add to my tone on my cheap Ibanez.  Thick enough to pick with, cheap enough to afford.  

I tried my Dunlop Big Stubbies (that I use on the 6 string) in 1 mm, but found the tone to be too bright.  Then I tried my nylon Dunlop in 1.14  but tone wasn't right.  I also have a Dunlop Jazz III, but, that slippery little sucker won't allow itself to be held.  

I second what others have said, try em all and then keep trying them.  The main thing will be that you are making music!

----------


## miked500

Wegen TF140

----------


## gibson mandoman

Pointed Dawg pick for me.

----------


## JFDilmando

I have run around and around on this one...
One thing that I would encourage some of you to try... are real tortoise shell picks...  NO !!!!  Don't go out there and encourage death and maiming of poor turtles...  find some old turn of the century tortoise shell compacts or mirrors, made of the stuff... preferably in such terrible condition that collectors don't want them, and therefore really really cheap... and about ready for the trash bin.
it is amazing what you can find in the dark corners of antique/thrift/whatnot shops...
Get your hands on these hidden gems, tear em up and grind/file/cut the remains into wonderful picks that can last and last, as well as make wonderful music,,, where they were destined for a much worse fate.

The poor endangered tortopises then can have given their lives for more than a mirror or compact... that could end up in the trash heap anyway.

REMEMBER... no animals were harmed or should be harmed by any suggestions offered here....

JohnD

----------


## phiddlepicker

I'll give up my Blue Chip pick when you pry it from my cold dead hands. The price is steep, but wow, it brings my guitars and my mandos to life. If they start making Blue Chip ammunition, I'll buy that too.

----------


## foldedpath

> The poor endangered tortopises then can have given their lives for more than a mirror or compact... that could end up in the trash heap anyway.
> 
> REMEMBER... no animals were harmed or should be harmed by any suggestions offered here....


No, actually this does harm the remaining wild Hawksbill population. 

The way to reduce or eliminate poaching is to reduce and eliminate the perceived value of the item. Doesn't matter if it's "antique" or not. If the common perception is that these are the "best" picks, there will always be a market for the product... antique or freshly steamed off the back of a live turtle. Yeah, that's how they do it. I was involved at one time in sea turtle conservation in the Caribbean, and I've participated in a few turtle rescues. This is not how you help the situation, if you care about it.

Let's not have a good thread with useful information on other types of picks locked down, because we're straying into this area.

----------


## latentaudio

I vote for Saga Mock Turtle.  You need to shape the edges but they are one of my favorites.

----------


## JeffD

> try everything, and don't put too much stock in individual responses here. That's useful as a starting point, but we're all using different mandolins, different setups, different strings, and playing different types of music. Just try 'em all.... they're not that expensive, even the "superpicks.""
> 
> sage words


I agree. Add to that list our individual picking styles, which would perhaps get more out of certain kinds of picks than others.

----------


## JeffD

I prefer the term "superpicks" rather than "boutique" when refering to the high end picks. I mean, its an individual decision whether you want to spend the money or not, or whether the difference is worth the price to you or not, but most of us would agree that there is a difference, and it is more than just one of style, as would be implied by "boutique".

----------


## WindinBoy

I just can't help thinking the psychology of "the more you pay, the better the item" comes into play here. I use a Daddario coolpik, seems just fine, but I wish it came in a more rounded shape.

----------


## kelvin

I am fairly new to the mandolin in that I have been playing for just under two years.  I started with a pac rim that was advised to me as a good  starter that would get you down the road a bit...and it did. I recently purchased a Gibson F5g at a great price. Obviously a much better sound.  Then I started experimenting with picks.  

I have used the Golden Gates, Dawgs, Fender Heavy's, Red Bear, Wegens, Blue Chip, and a bunch of others....In my opinion picks make the biggest difference in tone for the least investment.  You can find picks that will give you similar tone in many different price points. So to me the way a pick feels in my hand is the deciding factor. 

 For me the Blue Chip TD 50 is the pick.  As soon as I picked it up really liked how it felt in my fingers. I usually play with the shoulder of the pick but if I want more attack I can use the tip.  Plus it does not slip, and my speed has for sure improved with this pick.   I have a hundred bucks or so invested experimenting with picks and I think that is a pretty good  investment to get the one that feels good, sounds good, and helps me with speed. 

Just my opinion
Kelvin

----------


## DrKev

I used to use ProPlecs and then switched to Fender 358s. But then I couldn't get them any more so I tried Clayton Acetal 358s, which were nice put quite soft, so I went to Clayton Ultem 358s, which I find are great.

----------


## JeffD

> I just can't help thinking the psychology of "the more you pay, the better the item" comes into play here. .



I know exactly what you mean. At rummage sales and flea markets that I have worked I do notice that sometimes you can under-price something. Some things sell better at a higher price because the customers feel the item is better. It cost more, it must be better.


But I have found that the different picks do make a difference, and its all about whether the difference is worth it.

----------


## MandoSquirrel

> I vote for Saga Mock Turtle.  You need to shape the edges but they are one of my favorites.


I like these in the one point, rounded shoulder style.  I shape picks by stroking them against mandolin or guitar strings at tension.

----------


## mandroid

I got a mixed litter of Dawgs. 20 years ago,  still use them,...
 added large rounded triangle to the options,
& J Dunlop Jazz #208 ..

----------


## Miked

I've only been playing mandolin for a few years and, up until last week, I never really gave a lot of thought to the high-end picks.  It seemed a little whacky to me to fork out $20 or higher on just a pick.  I've used a Fender Heavy for ages with bass playing, so I just turned the pick around and used the rounded edge for mandolin.  Seemed like it worked ok.

I recently stated spending a little more time on this forum and I ran across some of the pick threads.  The Blue Chip really caught my interest, so I splurged on a TPR50 and it's a night and day compared to the 'ol Fender Heavy.  I never would have thought that changing picks woujld make such a difference.  Thanks to all the BC users out there for the recommendation!
 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Axlis

Just in a pair of Wegen TF140, and I love them! They are an imrpovement over the pro plec I was using, I get more volume and (to my ear) better tone with the Wegens.

----------


## JeffD

> I never would have thought that changing picks woujld make such a difference.


Ain't that the truth.

----------


## WindinBoy

Practice and warm up make a bigger difference I think  :Smile:

----------


## Steve G

TS but I'll get a blue chip eventually. I just need to try them first. No problem with the price after what everybody says about them.

----------


## JeffD

> Practice and warm up make a bigger difference I think


Well if yer not going to practice and warm up - it really doesn't matter what pick you use. Then it would be a waste of money!

----------


## Michael Ellis

My dad says I'm crazy but I can't get over using a Dunlop Big Stubby that has been rounded off.  Haven't used anything else over the last 3 months.  I'd like to try the thickest Blue Chip.  But for me it has to be thick.  2mm sounds about right   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Eric W

Right now loving the 1.5 mm Pro Plec that Ted E. sells with JazzMando logo!

----------


## Sean Greer

Currently using a Wegen Trimus 250 and really like it.  I ordered a Blue Chip TAD 60 and hope it arrives today or tomorrow.  Curious to see if I get a little darker tone with it.  I also like the tone and feel of the Jazzmando-labeled ProPlecs.

So many pics and so little time!

----------


## Fretbear

Red Bear Tortis picks are one of those rare products that actually delivers on it's claims. It is a synthetic version of something that sounds great, and while it is not 100%, I would say it is 96%. I am willing to forego that 4% (and dig deeper for it in my playing) for the huge and desirable return of never having to worry about breakage, wear, loss or replacement. 
The price seems exactly fair for what it is.

----------


## Mike Bunting

[/QUOTE]desirable return of never having to worry about breakage,  [/QUOTE]
I've found that breakage has been a problem with the Red Bears.

----------


## Fretbear

I knew someone would say that; I didn't mean they are unbreakable, 
(they can snap if you flex them, which should never be done) 
I meant that if or when they do break, wear, or are lost, they are easily and legally replaced. 
Their formulation from casien and formaldehyde seems to be almost alive. 
They are no plastic pick and they don't sound like one either.

----------


## jasona

> They are no plastic pick and they don't sound like one either.


Agreed. I got to hear John Reischman AB his tortis and tortoise one after the other up real close. To my ear, the tortis is missing just a barest smidge of the top end sparkle of shell, but it is otherwise identical in tone. Wegens, ProPlecs and others of that ilk remove too much of the upper end for my liking (although no doubt the Wegens are fast and loud). Dunlop Ultex and the 207s are the closest cheap pick to the Tortis excellence.

Your ear may vary, but that is what I hear.

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

I've been using the Golden Gates since they were the "original" David Grisman Signature picks.  I also use Blue Chip picks as well as tortoise shell every now and then.

----------


## Fretbear

I use the white Wegen bluegrass pick with the holes in it for guitar flatpicking. I love the dry old tone it delivers; it is my favourite guitar pick for flatpicking and rhythm playing.

----------


## Michael Cameron

As of today,Blue Chip,TAD,60,(rounded).

It's true...

Regards,

Mike

----------


## Sean Greer

My Blue Chip TAD 60 showed up today my impression so far is deeper lows and more brilliant highs (when compared to the Wegen Trimus 250).  I'll have more time over the next 3 or 4 days to do some more picking and give a better report then.

----------


## Mark Walker

I guess I'm averse to change.  A friend got me a Dawg pick; it feels like I'm using a manhole cover to pick my mandolin.  Anything heavy and rounded is just awkward for me to use, and the tone seems 'muted' rather than bright.  

I play _mostly_ guitar for a Gospel/Bluegrass group I'm in, yet use a Jim Dunlop 1mm pick on the guitar and mandolin both.  Works great for me; I can do tremelos and chops and whatever on the mandolin with it just fine.  _And_ all the rhythm and flat-picking on the guitar equally good (or poor as the perception may be!) with the same type pick.   

Maybe not the best analogy, but...  When I was growing up and Dad was teaching me to hunt, my first 'good' shotgun was a pump-action Ithaca.  When I grew into hunting deer, my first 'good' rifle was a Remington pump-action as well.  Like Dad told me, "You'll shoot better if you're consistent in your weapon's action; if you're used to a pump-action when bird hunting, it makes sense to use one when deer hunting rather than trying to remember 'Oops, got a bolt-action' in my hands now.'"   So I guess I'm that way with my picks!  

To each his own, I guess!   PICK on!     :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mjpetrie

I have used the Golden Gate for quite a while, and that has worked pretty well. Of late though, I've discovered Clayton picks. I read somewhere that it was the pick Thile was using (though I read that he uses the 1.14 triangle). I'm currently using the Standard Acetal 1.26, using the shoulder of the pick, it's just slightly thinner than the Golden Gate. I really like the Clayton, nice material. It has a nice feel, doesn't slip around and lends itself better (than the Golden Gate) to articulate triplets, etc. It has a slightly brighter, clearer ring than the Golden Gate. I'm interested in trying their new Ultem Gold picks, advertised as closely simulating tortoise. Claytons are just slightly more expensive than standard variety picks. I've never tried the more expensive picks. Tried the "Dawg", didn't like it.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

As of yesterday - Wegen 1.4mm white,right handed Bluegrass picks,
                                                                                          Saska

----------


## Steve Cantrell

After going from the Wegen to the Blue Chip--which was a definite improvement--I'm now on the Tortis Heavy Tri-Tip and will never, ever change picks again. This is the one. I should have been using a heavy pick all along.

----------


## bienkow1

Fender Heavy.  That's it.

Although there are some scattered Dawg's around the case from when I was still wandering.

----------


## jimbob

Pro Plec 1.5 mm rounded triangle....very surprised not anyone else list it as a favorite. I really like them.

----------


## Mike Bunting

illegal substance followed by a bc.

----------


## pickloser

The Phoenix loves the Red Bear B-Hvy; the Ratcliff A loves the Pro-Plec (Jazz Mando) 1.5.

----------


## Paul Statman

TPR60 on everything. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Rodney Riley

Really liking the Gravity picks. The 3mm Edge XL for deeper tones and the 1.5 Classic XL for brighter sounds. Gave a .73 Classic XL to guitar playin friend at band practice last night. Said he thinks he found his new favorite pick.  :Smile:  Gave another to our leader/Music minister after practice. Will find out what he thinks this Sunday.

----------


## Paul Statman

> After going from the Wegen to the Blue Chip--which was a definite improvement--I'm now on the Tortis Heavy Tri-Tip and will never, ever change picks again. This is the one. I should have been using a heavy pick all along.


Never say 'Never', Steve! Your post is from three and a half years ago, and much water has passed through my taps since then, so I'm curious: Are you still using 'The One' Tortis Heavy Tri-Tip?

----------


## Cheryl Watson

A lot depends on the age of my strings on a certain instrument.  When my strings are new, I choose a more mellow pick, and when broken in for a week or so, I choose a bit brighter pick.  I'd love to be able to afford to change my strings more often than once a month. Oh, well, I deal with it  :Smile:

----------


## Dan Hulse

Dunlop Ultex, the single sharp point ones. .90 for guitar, bazouki, mando, .60 for Irish tenor banjo.
I'm originally a guitarist so I favor a thinner standard shaped pick. I just can't seem to get anything good out of a thicker pick. I wonder if it's because I came from a guitar background.

----------


## Bill Baldridge

When I am playing alone or when miked I use a BlueChip 60 TAD-1R which gives me two options with one pick.  In jams I use a BlueChip 50 TAD-3R.  I don't know that I have tried every pick made, but I have tried a bunch and find the BlueChips are worth the money.

----------


## robsmith

I play a Crafter M85-e with light guage strings. I have always used a Dunlop Tortex 1.14mm. Both my Tutor and Examiner both tell me that the tone that I am getting is wonderful.

----------


## Paul Statman

> I play a Crafter M85-e with light gauge strings. Both my Tutor and Examiner both tell me that the tone that I am getting is wonderful.


Really? You have a tutor and an examiner? They compliment you, too? I'm intrigued - do tell, please!

----------


## Terry Allan Hall

A rounded triangle Clayton Ultem .80...close enough to the sound of Tortoise Shell, and no critter dies!  :Smile:

----------


## pwrs955

To the original poster - I'm new to the forums but not to mandolins, and it's so true that picks are personal - just look at all the different opinions and recommendations on this thread!  The sound you get (or want to get) depends on your pick and your instrument.  I've noticed that most people have been talking about picks which are on the heavy side, but a lot of the folks I know who play Scottish and Irish music tend to lighter pick gauges to get a more ringing sound.  I'm trying a few different things but at the moment I like the Fender Classic celluloid Light and Medium picks on my Sobells.  But $75 for a blue Chip pick - phew!

----------


## UkuleleAl

I didn't mind the tortex picks; that's when i knew where they were!
-alex

----------


## Phil1580

> Dunlop Ultex, the single sharp point ones. .90 for guitar, bazouki, mando, .60 for Irish tenor banjo.
> I'm originally a guitarist so I favor a thinner standard shaped pick. I just can't seem to get anything good out of a thicker pick. I wonder if it's because I came from a guitar background.


Same here, came from guitar where I used a .77 or .88 Dunlop usually....hated heavy picks on mandolin until I decided to try a Blue Chip (CT55). I love that thing, wouldn't mind trying a more guitar shaped teardrop BC for guitar.

----------


## pjlama

Only the real thing for me  :Wink:

----------


## meveral3

Ultex 1.14 , ultex 1.40 , Dawg , Wegen or Golden Gate depending on my mood or which is on top of the pile in my pick can.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Dawg!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Paul Statman

> Only the real thing for me


Still using old valve shims, PJ?!
-I'm using the real thing, too -  a real BlueChip!  :Cool:

----------

